
Have Google Resize Your Images for Free - obi1kenobi
https://gist.github.com/carlo/5379498
======
tyingq
Works as a sort of proxy as well. If you point it at an html url, downloads it
as a file.

    
    
       curl -I 'https://images-blogger-opensocial.googleusercontent.com/gadgets/proxy?url=http%3a%2f%2fnews.ycombinator.com%2f&container=focus'

~~~
tyingq
Hmm. You can also arbitrarily set the mime type of the returned content.

    
    
      curl  -I 'https://images-blogger-opensocial.googleusercontent.com/gadgets/proxy?url=https%3a%2f%2fnews.ycombinator.com%2f&container=x&rewriteMime=application%2Fx-shockwave-flash'

------
spriggan3
Someone posted a URL which allows website screenshots with google, does
anybody remember what the URL was ?

~~~
tyingq
I don't know about google, but you can do it with the wordpress.com site:

    
    
      http://s.wordpress.com/mshots/v1/http%3A%2F%2Fnews.ycombinator.com%2F?w=250

